

Ask HN: Depression,  Loss of Motivation, Feeling Lost. Please Help  - throwaway7

I am a college student. I I have been feeling paralyzed and am not able to do anything at all for the past couple of weeks/months. I dug up some old posts from HN to read stuff to find helpful information. Most of the relevant advice pertained to<p>- change your diet / cut out sugar / healthy stuff<p>- exercise / releases endorphins / makes you feel better<p>- go to a doctor / shrink / and talk stuff out.<p>- get enough sleep<p>I have made changes to my diet, sleeping more regularly, and exercising every once in a while, on the whole I am a healthy individual. I do also want to add that though I don't think I am burned out, because I have hardly put any effort into anything that I have been doing/done. I was a top 1percentile student in high school, and had a pretty good social life, though I did put in more time to studying stuff then. I am smart enough to get through classes and stuff with little effort at college, but I don't know what the deal with me is. I am unable to concentrate, I can't seem to find motivation to do work, I literally stare the screen for longer than 30 minutes and do nothing. I am in my third year, and well now I have no connection with my peers anymore because they seem to engaged in the partying / drinking phase of life, and though I did have that phase, I can't stand that anymore. I would like to say that I have matured more than my peers, but I am not sure that is entirely true, because if it were, I would have more stuff figured out. I have been holed up by my self pretty much, and well I don't seem to understand what is wrong with me / what i need to do to fix this ? is this just a phase of life ? please help me out, i really don't know what i am asking for, but if you know something that you think could help me, or any personal experiences in the same realm, please let me know. thanks.
======
rosenjon
See a mental health professional. I think lots of people see this as some sign
of weakness or personality flaw; that you're "crazy" if you see a psychologist
or psychiatrist. That's a bunch of bull#*$(. They are there to help you put
things in perspective, in ways that might be difficult to discuss with your
family or friends.

With that being said, not all mental health professionals are created equally.
Put together a list of those in your area. Have a session with a few of them
before deciding on one. This sounds like at the very least depression, and
maybe there are other things in play as well. None of these things are a big
deal if dealt with properly. If not, they can last for years and put you in a
bad place. Don't let it get to that stage. Make the decision to fix it now and
get some help. Feel free to contact me personally if you would like to discuss
in more detail.

~~~
fooandbarify
This is what I came here to say. OP, I've been in your shoes. In fact, I'm not
entirely out of them. But talking to an unbiased third party, especially a
professional who has experience helping people, is invaluable. I have had good
luck finding (free!) help through my school - if your school or one in your
area has a clinical psychology program, they will offer free counselling.

Talking to a doctor might also be a good idea, but if that is too big of a
step for you right now just make an appointment with a shrink.

------
th0ma5
A couple of things:

1\. I was in a similar state, and found out I had hyperthyroidism. Thyroid now
removed, I'm much better, but there are many other such conditions that can be
causing things that you might not have all the tools yourself to work out, so
check with a doctor or your school's nurse at the very least.

2\. Caffeine screws most people I know up. It's very fun and useful, and I
don't recognize myself without it because I drank soda from a very early age,
but this all could be contributing.

3\. A lot of what you describe isn't too terribly bad, honestly, I mean, you
need downtime, you _are_ in college which is a hell of a lot of work.

4\. The net makes you think you're terribly non-productive. Every single
awesome throw-away link is some 10,000 man hours at the very least. I think
we're all, in the tech world at least, trying to cope with this to varying
degrees.

5\. I highly recommend a counselor. Having a mostly unbiased third party is an
amazing asset.

6\. My big problem is not so much that I don't want to go out, just that I
don't want to change what I'm doing, or I don't want to transition to the next
thing. I highly recommend forcing yourself to get over that hump, and to go
out and meet new people. Ask them questions. You'll hate it because they don't
read the same feeds as you do, but you'll absolutely love it because if you
hadn't done it, you would've never had had such a great time discovering what
those people are all about. At the very least it is a great distraction, but
often, people are a lot cooler than you may think.

Best of luck! You can do it!!!

~~~
toretore
Somewhat related to #1 is vitamin D deficiency. Don't fall in the trap of
dismissing it because it's "just a vitamin" (which it actually isn't), because
a severe deficiency will screw you up good. Pretty much everyone is deficient,
but the severity varies. Geeks who spend most of their time indoors, staying
late up at night working on stuff are more at risk. Don't assume that drinking
a lot of fortified milk/whatever or living in a sunny climate makes you
immune, because it doesn't.

At first a deficiency will just make you feel "off", but if left untreated it
will make you feel as if you're slowly dying (not exaggerating) with
muscle/bone/joint pain, fever, blurry vision, insomnia and brain fog.
Depression and anxiety are secondary symptoms (how can you not become
depressed with all this?), but still just symptoms, not a cause (in this
case).

It's a simple test that could save you (anyone) a lot of grief, because you
really do _not_ want to let it go that far, and recovery takes a looooong time
(months). You may have to insist (and _do_ insist) on getting it checked,
because most doctors won't by default. Most doctors also don't know how to
interpret test results properly. <30 ng/mL is deficient, and ideally it should
be 60-70.

Also worth considering is taking a B-complex vitamin. But first and foremost,
talk to a doctor about it.

~~~
th0ma5
Thank you for posting this. I have a friend who is after a year or more
finally getting sort of back to normal after a vitamin D deficiency.

------
wdewind
Pretty much everyone here has talked about stuff that could be wrong with you,
and it is possible, but I want to offer an alternative explanation: you aren't
being challenged enough. I was in school for two years and experienced a lot
of the same stuff you did (I'm 21 now, I dropped out):

1) Was smart enough to glide through classes for my whole life, college not an
exception

2) Started off having a lot of fun but got over the drinking and partying
phase faster than my classmates, definitely felt lack of connection with my
classmates

3) Thought a lot about whether or not I was actually depressed, especially
because of the lack of connection w/ classmates. Tried a lot of stuff (diet,
exercise, shrink etc.) Nothing quite seemed to do the trick (though the
exercise helps a ton with daily stress but will not fix depression).

Although I obviously can't recommend it to everyone, I dropped out and started
working. Now I had been freelancing and doing internships since I was about 15
so I had a solid shot at an entry level position at a startup. I can't tell
you how much happier it made me.

You may not be able to just drop out, but I bet if you find an internship or
something that involves you in the "real world" in a way that's somewhat
meaningful to you (ie: not getting coffee) you'll get a lot more satisfaction
out of life.

Remember you're young, you're not exactly supposed to have it all figured out
yet. Even old people don't have life figured out yet, no one ever does. You
also sound pretty introverted, and self reflective. This is a really great
trait, but it can be crippling if you don't know how to manage it. You'll
learn to know yourself and catch yourself repeating patterns.

It doesn't sound like there's anything wrong with you to me, but again I'm
just a dog on the internet. My contact info is in my profile, feel free to
email me if you'd like to chat sometime.

------
entangld
You definitely sound depressed.

I like to think of happiness as something I'm either taking in or using up
(like food). Starving people can't immediately eat large meals. I would think
of your condition in the same way, except you're starving for
energy/life/happiness. You can build it up though. Find a little bit at a time
until you can use that to find more.

Find something (anything) that holds your interest. So you can try to build up
interest to eventual happiness. It will probably require social interaction.
It would be great if you could eventually talk about a passion you have with
someone who shares it.

I'm an intellectual introvert and a social animal. But if I'm in my house for
weeks learning stuff, I start to lose my social appetite (meaning I don't want
to talk to or meet people). Forcing yourself to do things feels meaningless,
but it isn't always. You can find enjoyable times on accident. It's not always
possible to predict whether you'll have a good time, so you have to use your
energy to at least try.

I gave this advice to a friend and it worked. She started taking photography
classes and I helped her figure out why she was depressed (moved home, no job,
fewer friends, etc). Good luck.

~~~
scott_s
Upvoted, but not all depression has a cause. That is, some depression is
situational: your situation sucks, so you become depressed. Other depression
has no external cause. That is clinical depression, and in that case, I think
people should seek professional help.

To the anonymous poster, most colleges have counseling centers that you have
free access to. Make an appointment, please.

~~~
entangld
Yeah I was definitely not referring to any clinical definition. Anonymous
seemed to describe it in an informal way so that's how I responded.

------
ashiso
I'm simply amazed by the fact that so many here seem to have gone through a
similar phase in their life. Of course I want to be of some help, too.

Maybe it's helpful to explain a little bit why so many people here advise you
to see a professional therapist. Apart from your "symptoms", that sound
familiar to everyone who went through a depressive phase, a good therapist can
check you through to narrow down what kind of mindset lead to your current
state and what's holding you back from getting better. No matter how smart
somebody is or how complex he's thinking, we're all cramped inside our own
little world of interpretation and assumption, which is majorly based on our
past experience and current environment. Sometimes it's incredibly helpful
when someone slightly lifts up our glasses to show us a glimpse of the world
outside this tiny scope. To put things into a broader perspective.

For example, your current lack of motivation and concentration could have
various causes. No one here, and often even people who know you very good, can
tell you what's behind it. A therapist also can't do this, but he or she is
able to find the cause together with you through (a lot) of interviews. Maybe
it's not even required to get any medication at all – but deciding this should
be done by an expert in this field.

From what you've written it sounds to me, that you don't have a valid and
healthful yardstick to measure yourself against. A lot of people don't. We
tend to always look to what lies in front of us and forget about what lies
behind. The internet isn't helpful here either, as it appears that no matter
how much effort we put into something, there is always something we don't
know, always people way better than us. This might even be true, but it's not
healthy to measure yourself against that. To be confident in your own
abilities is very important. We need to take a break sometimes (better
regularly) and discover all the new things we learned and achieved. Maybe you
feel like everything just played into your hands and you didn't do much work
to get where you are now. That can lead you to the assumption that you're just
lucky and everyone expects you to succeed in everything easily – but you fear
that you fail every minute. This feeling can develop further into a form of
anxiety where you're unable to start something because you "know" that you
(might) fail and so you don't even start. Maybe you're unable to deal with
your fast maturity, leaving you unable to communicate properly with people
below or above your mature-level.

But it also could be something totally different, which is why we all here
encourage you to visit a professional.

I hope I helped you or someone in a similar situation. If you feel like it,
just respond honestly to someone here. I wish you all the best and hope you
become clear about your situation quickly.

------
mitali
I was clinically depressed in college and you sound very much like me back
then. You really need to see your college's medical center psychologist - most
colleges have one. ASAP. Please.

I was a top student all through high school and first year of college and
became utterly depressed to the point where I failed a class because I simply
could not drag myself out of my dorm room to go to the final exam. That
happened to be a real kick in the pants for me... to jolt me out of my state.
And get me to a doctor.

Few things that may help \- It is a phase, it will pass. But you need to be
proactive and get moving. And get to a doctor - please. \- Join a bunch of
clubs or sports teams (if you're athletic) or volunteer. Sometimes going to
class seems unbearable but having other activities, especially ones where you
have a commitment to show up for your team helps. \- Get a job - same as
above. Accountability to others helps. \- Take time off and travel. If you're
doing fine in college and getting decent grades etc., and can afford to skip a
semester - do it! College is the last time you will have a chance to do
completely new things. And traveling doesnt have to cost a lot of money... esp
if you're a college student and dont mind hostels. \- And above all, PLEASE
DONT DRINK or SMOKE POT. Both will make the situation MUCH worse.

I cant say I _fully_ recovered but I am not at all the way I was in college.
You will get out of it, but you need to act.

~~~
satori99
I got out of it too. However, smoking pot actually worked for me when SSRI's
did not. I never go so far as to recommend it, as I have seen it destroy other
peoples lives, but it is the only thing that let me 'turn my brain off', to
get any relief from manic circular thoughts that were getting dangerous. I
still smoke it every night, and no longer consider myself depressed.

~~~
mitali
definitely if you are manic depressive i can see how pot would help. but this
kid doesnt sound manic at all - just completely depressed. and pot can be a
huge depressive even for totally normal ppl...

------
msredmond
You really should see a professional -- do it right away (why suffer further?)
This may be a chemical thing you can't control. Or something else. Fixing it
yourself could work, but it could not. Go to a doctor or mental health
counselor first; they will be able to help or refer you to someone who can.
It's really important -- it could be caused by many, many things, and a
doctor/mental health professional will be able to help figure this
out/eliminate other causes.

Please make an appointment with whatever you have available at your school
today (all colleges should have these services).

BTW: You're extremely brave to reach out -- my hat's off to you! But don't
stop here! Take the extra step to get the help you need -- you do deserve it.

------
lowprofile
I know you will get through this. I did.

I became chronically depressed when I was 15. I was hospitalized between my
first and second year of college.

What got me through it? Friends and a focus on school. Having a goal was huge,
I also had a job that I HAD to go to.

Also don't be afraid of medication, for short-term it can help, used to
stabilized so you can get your habits going that will organically help your
depression.

At the end, even though I still suffer from it. I manage it. I finished
college, did grad school. I am married, have a family and have been part of
two successful ventures.

You will get through it!

------
eftpotrm
I don't claim to have the answers; I do claim to have empathy. What you're
describing isn't far off what I lived through around your age, though you
sound like you're managing better academically with it than I did. Well done
for that.

For me, exercise helps but isn't a panacaea. Proper sleep helps but too much
sleep can be a symptom of depression I understand. I've had a tendency to
almost obsessively research things sometiems in that position, close myself
off in that pursuit then look back later and realise it's been an excuse to
shut off. The people around you, odds on, care more about you and your health
and happiness than you think. More of them have suffered or will suffer
something like you are now than you might expect.

What little wisdom I do have in this area says to try and stay in touch with
some degree of 'normal' life in the outside world. Forcing yourself into too
much risks burnout which is no more helpful, but managing at least some leiure
(i.e. outside classes) outside world interaction will, I suspect, help you.
Most people are fundamentally nice and helpful IME, frankly,

(One little thing, you say you have no connection with your peers any more and
seem to feel you've moved on beyond the pursuits that seem to interest them.
For most of my life the vast bulk of my friends have been older than me;
they're just who I tend to find interesting. Later stages of undergraduate
education aren't conducive to significant friendships with older people than
yourself though. You may find you benefit from trying to reach out into new
social avenues outside education eo engage with peers at a different point in
their lives than where you currently are yourself.)

------
jwe
Sleeping is good, getting a counselor is not bad either.

I've been through rough times in the last year myself. Since a couple of
months I am back on track again (or so it seems) and I've come to realize that
my situation was/is far from rare. I've met people all over the place (once I
was able to talk about it) who have been through nearly exactly the same
thing.

Do you feel a diffuse stress at times? Diffuse meaning that you're not able to
pinpoint where the stress originates from but at the same time the stress
feels familiar because you've had the exact same feeling before.

------
Cherad
While IANA mental health professional by any means, reading your post you
sound more bored than depressed. Getting through your college work with little
effort and maturing beyond your peer groups typical socialising will
contribute heavily to regular boredom. You are also at a point where lots of
people are at a loss for what to do with their lives.

I certainly can't offer any concrete advice, people close to you and
professionals you may have access to at college can. Take advantage of what
they can do for you.

------
zwischenzug
I was in exactly the same situation as you. You sound depressed. Get
medication, consider therapy. Once you feel better in yourself, search for a
purpose beyond school. Try different things to feel better and find what you
really want to do.

Looking back, I realised I thought I was only good to be a student. Really,
what I wanted was a real purpose and real problems to solve.

Your situation may well be completely different, of course.

Nil desperandum!

------
jhancock
Go see an MD and/or psychologist soon. Soon, as in pick up the phone or walk
down the street and schedule it now and see someone this week. Its great you
have reached out to a forum where there are people whose advice you seem to
respect. As I read through the other comments, almost everyone agrees you need
to see a doctor. Don't hold back, tell them what you've said here. This is
nothing to be ashamed of.

------
barrydahlberg
Some thoughts from personal experience:

\- Stop thinking.

\- Take a blank sheet of paper.

\- Write 1 simple task at the top, e.g. do the laundry.

\- Do not write any more tasks.

\- Put the paper somewhere in your face.

\- Complete said task. Force yourself to do so.

\- No interruptions, get it done.

\- Cross off the task.

Congratulations, you've set a goal and achieved it. Trivial, but it's
progress. You are now allowed to turn the brain back on and think. Momentum is
good. Breathe deep! I noticed that at extreme low points I damn near stop.
Perhaps this is why exercise is recommended so much, to help you move and
breathe again.

Mentally I've found two things help:

\- Knowing that there is a way forward out of this mess. May require outside
help and support to convince you of this.

\- Simplifying and focusing on one small thing at a time. There are very few
things in life that really must be done _right now_ , some will have to wait
and until there is space there's no point stressing about them.

If you have understanding friends or family, TALK.

------
jeromec
There are already great suggestions here I think, and I also echo the medical
route if you think it's appropriate. I want to add another possibility,
because with a broad enough range of options you might find something quite
effective.

It occurs to me you may be under challenged. It seems your academic life comes
easy enough for you to simply go through the motions, allowing for
listlessness to set in. To remedy that I'd find some challenge to take you out
of your comfort zone like a marathon, for example, or trying to master
something such as a game/sport or new skill. Done correctly, you won't really
have time to stare at a screen for 30 minutes. Find something constructive
that interests you. If it's something that scares you (because you may fail)
even better. It may just be that you're in a rut and need to be shaken out of
it. One thing is for sure: you can't regularly challenge yourself to scary
things outside your comfort zone, succeed in such enterprises and remain
depressed all the while. At least I sincerely doubt it.

Good luck!

------
Joakal
Sounds like you're burnt out. A form of depression (well to me). I've had it
many times due to heavy/obsessive work towards something, eg a school
assignment from start to due date and from morning to late only to get a B
mark was a bit insulting. Anyhow, for each burn out, I could not simply get
over it. I know it's temporary but can't break out of it sooner than later.

However, recently as of last year, I've started doing exercise every day, a
consistent sleep pattern and my diet is pretty healthy. As for social links, I
joined a Volleyball club. Despite being deaf, I get game challenges, exercise
and a chance to chat a bit. Helps reduce the chance of burnout, or at least I
feel fit.

If you're not feeling very motivated, do something that normally motivates you
for a bit. Do you like the movies? Put in a movie, like Amelie for example.
You are unlikely to laugh but it's a change of pace. Maybe play Starcraft 2?

Hope you recover soon.

------
zcksjdn
Struggling with OCD and depression myself, it can be very difficult to do
anything, socializing, hobbies etc. There is some really good advice on here
though.

Definitely consider talking to someone. A close friend, family even. I'd
really suggest trying to find a counselor, psychologist or psychiatrist
though. It might take some time to find one that you feel comfortable with,
don't give up. I'm still looking.

I hadn't thought of suggesting this, but I have been having a problem with
this myself, and that is entagld's comment(1st right now) - "It would be great
if you could eventually talk about a passion you have with someone who shares
it." I'd even extend that to working on a project that you are passionate
about with someone. You would be surprised how much of a difference this can
make.

I really hope you can find some direction or help from the comments here. Good
luck.

------
gte910h
Go to a doctor, have one/several check you for depression.

Sounds like pretty typical depression.

------
mapster
Flip this 180: "I have been holed up by my self pretty much" I've realized the
more social I am the happier and healthier I am. And I do not suggest virtual
social methods - I mean face to face, close friends, casual acquaintances, and
strangers.

------
satori99
The fact that you recognise your predicament, and are asking for help is a
strong indicator that you will get better quickly.

I tried pretending to my friends and family that I was more or less ok. I
think I must have been pretty good at it too, as no one ever suggested to me
that I might have been depressed until I got to the point of having a scary
psychotic episode.

I got better within months after accepting my condition and learning how to
manage it.

As almost everyone else has stated, depression is totally managable if you
seek professional help.

Sometimes with medication and sometimes simply with therapy and lifestyle
changes.

------
dsgraham
When I was in a similar point in my life, I found it best to create something.
Creation for me helped to build a motivation and a sense of pride. Be it a
webpage that you have been thinking about building, a model car, a wood
project, just something that you can see progress on and you can have a
passion for.

See if there is a club that you can join at your college; sailing,
woodworking, fencing, pottery, etc... These have also helped me to find a
motivation and a sense of accomplishment, plus they tend to push you to learn
and grow your skills.

------
techiferous
"I have hardly put any effort into anything that I have been doing/done."

Do you know why? Has the work seemed meaningless, boring, overwhelming, etc.?

"I am unable to concentrate"

All the time or only during specific activities?

"I can't seem to find motivation to do work"

Do you have any motivation for non-work activities?

"and though I did have that phase, I can't stand that anymore."

Why can't you stand it anymore?

"I don't seem to understand what is wrong with me"

I know what that feels like. It's frustrating.

------
ct
I've been feeling the same way myself the past couple of days. Not sure if
it's due to the weather and all the rain recently. But I've been feeling burnt
out myself. I don't have any solutions at the moment, except I think on Friday
I'm going to take a personal day off (1st time this year) and stay away from
the computer and go out of the city and just hang around. Maybe the change of
scenery might do me some good.

As for you - sorry no advice but maybe go somewhere you haven't gone before
yet preferably outdoors. Good luck!

------
Cherian_Abraham
I could tell you the same advice others have given you here, or those you
already looked up: Get a hobby like reading, Exercise everyday, go see a
doctor etc. All those things work. But do you have someone to talk to, other
than over an anonymous post on HN?

I dont know what use I could be of, but I can lend a ear anytime you need one.
Or maybe help talk stuff over. If you feel you need that, email me cherian-
dot-abraham-at-gmail-dot-com.

Instead of just advice, I thought giving you that was maybe a bit more
helpful.

------
triviatise
see a doctor and before you go on meds see a couple

~~~
rhizome
Expanding a bit on this: you're in college so you have a full health plan
sitting right there. Use it! Go to a regular doctor to see if there's anything
bio going on with you, then get a referral for having the blues after that.
You want to make sure it's not some internal thing causing you to go Old Dog
and curl up and die under the house. Could be a lot of things, but know that
at college age they are all very common.

------
eccp
I think it's much more common than what you may think.

I've passed through a similar phase when I was at the university long ago, too
much partying, alcohol and lots of junk food. Drink water and try to exercise
and achieve small goals (say, add two or five more minutes of running for
session each week) and involve in another type of activities to give you some
relief from stress without trashing your body.

Also, talk to other people/real friends about how you feel or seek counseling.

------
stoney
Another tactic for getting yourself out of a rut is to just try something new.
The more different to your current activities the better. Something physical
that involves other people is a good bet, but anything that strikes you as
interesting is good. As a student you probably have access to loads of
clubs/societies that do all kinds of odd activities, take advantage of this.

Also, +1 to all the comments suggesting you see a doctor/counselor.

------
mattm
> I have been holed up by my self pretty much, and well I don't seem to
> understand what is wrong with me / what i need to do to fix this ? is this
> just a phase of life ?

I'm going to say something a little different than others here. There's
nothing wrong with you. This is just a phase and it too will pass. Thinking
that there is something wrong with you or that you need to fix something may
just make things worse.

------
JoshKalkbrenner
Not sure this will help, but here are my two cents:

1\. Are you a Celiac? <http://www.celiac.com/>

2\. Advice I received from a Taxi Driver -- "If you're having a bad day, walk
away." He referred to his 'bad days' as those when he didn't make money, but
his advice struck a cord with me: If you cannot do anything about it, walk
away and try again another day.

------
stretchwithme
Television and computers fool our brain into thinking that it is active, but
give it none of the rewards of actually taking action and either failing or
succeeding.

Boycott television and don't use the computer or iPod for a day. Do what you
feel like doing, as long as you are actually doing something, not simply
consuming media.

------
hansy
If you're sure it's not medical related force yourself to go out and talk to
someone. Anyone. About anything. I'm a college student too, so if you want to
talk, email me at yadavh@umich.edu and we can set some time to just shoot the
shit. Yeah you don't know me, but maybe you've still got a little spontaneity
in you.

------
aaronbrethorst
I had a similar experience when I was in school. I ended up going on prozac
for a few months, and it made all the difference in the world. As others have
suggested, make an appointment with a psychiatrist and see what they can offer
you. It doesn't necessarily have to be pharmaceutical in nature.

------
Jiminez
Assuming there's no organic cause, why not try looking at self-help books? I
found the following useful:

[http://www.amazon.com/Happiness-Trap-Struggling-Start-
Living...](http://www.amazon.com/Happiness-Trap-Struggling-Start-
Living/dp/1590305841/)

------
hariis
In addition to all the great advice here, I would suggest you learn Meditation
and practice it everyday, it will take just 20 minutes. While I don't
guarantee anything in the short run, you will see benefits in the long run
with regards to issues of this nature.

------
OoTheNigerian
Sorry about how you are feeling. Was a bit depressed when I was quite alone in
the UK.

I felt really better when I called home, achieved a little success or just
took a break.

Are you at/near home? If not, visit home and some childhood friends.

Visit the hospital and you will see how lucky you are to be healthy,

I believe depression is just a state of mind and you are in control.

Just kow that life is generally not supposed to be serious.

I hope you feel better soon.

~~~
bpourriahi
Depression is not a state of mind. That's not what depression is.

------
bpourriahi
I went through the same thing. The best advice I can give you now is to go
chiropractor that specializes in many different types of medicines. DO NOT go
to a regular MD - they will not help you any.

Depression is a symptom, and can be caused by a variety of factors. You need
someone who is unbiased and well educated, and a well-rounded chiropractor is
a great starting point.

Nutritional Deficiencies Toxicity Malfunctioning (thyroid, adrenal)

these are all major possible contributing factors that need to be checked.

You can email me at anony304@gmail.com and I'll help you try to figure out the
root. Detail in your symptoms helps too (e.g. do you get dizzy when you stand
up, are you lethargic, digestive irregularities, etc).

~~~
bpourriahi
Actually I think I could probably help you or at least narrow the root problem
if you emailed me. It's a long dark road when you feel overwhelmed by
information.

I've seen so many doctors that did nothing to help me - not for any other
reason but the fact that they were uninformed, or biased. Read so many books
about depression cures that were curing a root that was different from mine.
In that time I'm learned a lot about medicine and what's important. If I could
pass that knowledge on to someone else I'd be happy to do it.

